# i need a/c



## kornwaffle (Oct 22, 2004)

i own a 1981 datsun 200sx 
it doesn't have a/c what so ever and never has.
i really want to install an ac system but i would need the whole system to make this possible. does anyone have an old broken down datsun 200sx? i don't need the pump necessarily but i do need the lines and everything else. i can purchase the pump from autozone or checker. 
can anyone help me out? or does anyone know if parts from another datsun will work? 
i have cash in hand ready to buy!!
thanks


----------

